# How Dead Is Dead



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

how dead does a house plant need to be before throwing it out?
Is it dependent on who gave it to you?
Is mush for roots enough?
Ivy that could be rolled and smoked it is so dry? 
A 20$ orchid that hasn't bloomed in 6 yrs?
A pot full of sticks I no longer recognise.

My wife is like the Angel of death to these poor things.

I have put down pets with less struggle.

Please help me!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3ME said:


> how dead does a house plant need to be before throwing it out?
> Is it dependent on who gave it to you?
> Is mush for roots enough?yep - that's a pretty good indicator
> Ivy that could be rolled and smoked it is so dry? Ivy is amazingly resilient stuff. Check the roots! And if it's a woody vine, scratch a bit of the bark through to the center....any sign of life? If you find any sign of life, give it a drink....and then KEEP giving it drinks! (Damn plants like water....I don't understand it either, but they do.) If neither roots nor bark show any hope, give it a good burial in the compost heap and move on....
> ...


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Wolfwood you crack me up!!!

Welcome Back!!!

Linda


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

LMAO...That is too funny!

We live in the Central Valley and it is hot from April til October here. Today it has been a cool 100 degrees. I too kill all plants. Every spring I plant and by early summer they are dead. I just lose interest. I have found two plants that no matter how bad I neglect them, they keep on living. One is a purple bouganvillea. The nursery told me that they are fickle and will never last through a frost. Well last winter it froze every night for 3 weeks (1/2 inch thick ice on the pool). Come spring, cut it back and it is full of blooms once again.

Your wife needs to find the ones that just keep coming back and stick with those







.

Gwen

PS...Ivy never dies...if she really did kill it maybe she should go with fake plants


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My DW has a black thumb with it comes to plants too

Don


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Dead plants are the best, you don't have to care for them. No watering, feeding, or talking to them. In the fall, they fit right in.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BeachHut said:


> PS...Ivy never dies...if she really did kill it maybe she should go with fake plants


Right you are! There's alot to be said for silk and its ALWAYS in season....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

So ivy is what you kids are smoking now days!!!!

Your wife sounds like mine.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have two very special plants that would be very sad if we lost them.

The first is a 10 year old potted ivy plant that DH has had since his dad's funeral.

The second is a 6' ficus tree that belonged to my mom before she passed away 3 years ago. I took it from her little apartment patio and transplanted it into a bigger pot.

I'm happy to report that they are both alive and doing well


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, after many years of killing plants and having to have memorial services for them, I found that the peace lily is the easiest thing to deal with, and it always look nice. Got a huge one, when mama died, 11/05, and I have tried my best to ignore it, as it's gotten huge. Peace lilies are the easiest to take care of. They start to wilt when they need water. You water them. They perk back up for a week or so. They start to look wilted again. Water. Keep repeating the process. My mom and grandmother had green thumbs..... but the peace lily is the only thing I'm successful with. The others just go ahead and commit suicide.....they know there's no hope! 
Get her one, so she'll feel successful in the plant area! Also, they make nice accents in the home!
Darlene


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the opposite problem. Could you please send her over to deal with my Wisteria?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish I could focus my DW's plant killing skills from inside the house to the weeds outside. She can kill just about any plant I know of


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

3ME said:


> how dead does a house plant need to be before throwing it out?
> Is it dependent on who gave it to you?
> Is mush for roots enough?
> Ivy that could be rolled and smoked it is so dry?
> ...


Have you thought about silk plants/fowers?
Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

gone campin said:


> Wolfwood you crack me up!!!
> 
> Welcome Back!!!
> 
> Linda


X2 ....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Have you thought about silk plants/fowers?


Great invention those plastic plants, eh? Environmentally friendly since they're totally drought resistant!









We've got them in our yard at home, throughout the house, my office at work (which is totally windowless) and now in the TT, too.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

LabbyCampers said:


> Dead plants are the best, you don't have to care for them. No watering, feeding, or talking to them. In the fall, they fit right in.


Does the same go for dogs?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Dead plants are the best, you don't have to care for them. No watering, feeding, or talking to them. In the fall, they fit right in.


Does the same go for dogs?







[/quote]








I'm ashamed to (still) be a 25rss owner.......


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

campmg said:


> Dead plants are the best, you don't have to care for them. No watering, feeding, or talking to them. In the fall, they fit right in.


Does the same go for dogs?








[/quote]

No not my dogs, but my fish!


----------

